# Best companion for male baby guinea pig?



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

What would pair best with an entire male baby guinea pig? Someone has bought a single one from Pets at Home.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

He would breed a female and probably fight eventually with another female, unless you neuter the males.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

begoodtoanimals said:


> He would breed a female and probably fight eventually with another female, unless you neuter the males.


Obviously as he's entire, he wouldn't be put with a female that isn't spayed. Do you have a suggestion what would make the best companion?

Another entire baby male?
An adult male?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> begoodtoanimals said:
> 
> 
> > He would breed a female and probably fight eventually with another female, unless you neuter the males.
> ...


I would get him another baby male brother but neuter them both when they are about two months old or when you see earlier signs of fighting.
It will help with the smell and the dirt and feces that builds up around the testicles of older male GPs


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

begoodtoanimals said:


> I would get him another baby male brother but neuter them both when they are about two months old or when you see earlier signs of fighting.
> It will help with the smell and the dirt and feces that builds up around the testicles of older male GPs


I've been researching and neutering male guinea pigs has no benefit (unless for medical issues) apart from them being able to live with females. If neutered guinea pigs fight, their behaviour won't change with neutering - unlike rats.


----------

